# Connects to AD HOC network but no internet access



## kuldipbaldha (Dec 31, 2010)

Hello,

I have TP LINK - WN321G wireless adapter usb for my desktop pc 

I use Huawai UMG1831 data card on laptop by which i access internet on laptop.

Now i was trying to use wireless adapter to access internet on the desktop pc(running windows xp sp2) via AD HOC connection made on the laptop(running windows xp sp3).

Wireless adapter installed successfully on the desktop and seek and connect to the AD HOC connection also which i made on laptop but after that i cant access internet on desktop.

I tried to change DNS server address on desktop pc, and TCP/IP settings to but still same problem persist.

I used internet on ipod touch by same AD HOC connection and it works perfectly but on desktop gives problem.

Please help me to resolve the issue.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Is the ip address on the laptop within the same subnet as the desktop? Also don't you have to bridge the two adapters - look up network bridging?


----------



## kuldipbaldha (Dec 31, 2010)

yes.......subnet mask is same for both desktop and laptop....
I want to connect to my AD HOC wireless network made on my Laptop which has built in wifi whereas on my desktop i used Usb wireless adapter.
Want to share net wirelessly from my laptop to desktop but on desktop net didnt connect after connected to wireless ad hoc network.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

This might help you assuming you're running XP you need to bridge your two connections. 
http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/windows-xp-bridge-setup.asp

Let us know if it works


----------

